# Setting a driveway gate..Tips?



## DatacomGuy (Dec 7, 2016)

I need to set a driveway gate. Perhaps this weekend.

I've never done one before.. My vision includes setting a 6x6.. 8-footer, 3 or 4 feet in ground on top of 6" or so of gravel with a belled hole at the bottom for concrete to grab and not work itself out over time.

Two posts, and a galvanized farm gate. We will eventually cover it in cedar and corrugated sheets for styling.. More on that later. Gates will mount via threaded bolts that'll go all the way through the 6x6's to prevent sagging.

I'm going to get a mighty mule gate operator with solar panel. Gate is 500ft from the house, and no power there. Trenching really isn't something i want to do.

I need to cover 12-feet wide at least. My thoughts were a single galv gate that is 12 feet wide.

Any tips, advice etc? Any input at all would be appreciative. I've never done this type of project, so it'll be a first. 

Thanks!


----------



## fishtail (Dec 8, 2016)

An easily overlooked hazard would be placing the gate too close to the road.
Allow enough distance to get a truck with a trailer off the road when pulled up to the gate.
Yes you may have to install a fence or ditch this added distance away from the road.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 8, 2016)

I've never built one, but I believe I'd use a cross tie or a telephone post.  Either are less likely to warp,twist or split over time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2016)

fishtail said:


> An easily overlooked hazard would be placing the gate too close to the road.
> Allow enough distance to get a truck with a trailer off the road when pulled up to the gate.
> Yes you may have to install a fence or ditch this added distance away from the road.




This is surely an excellent idea as it allows you to get your vehicle, trailer/camper included etc completely off of the roadway.  I saw someone recently completely stopped in the roadway while they got out to open the gate etc to turn onto their property and pasture.  It was very dangerous for other traveling vehicles on that roadway for sure because those drivers didn't realize what was  happening until they had to come to a stop etc first.  Planning this way with a recessed area included would take minimal effort up front but it could save a lot of headaches later.


One other thing to make sure of is that the ground across this gate area is level as it makes things a lot easier when trying to set it up to function properly.  Also use a string level across the entire 12 ft wide plus gate area before actually drilling the holes for the threaded bolts etc so that everything will ultimately be level once you attached the bolts and set the actual gate in place.  

I installed a 12 foot wide farm gate on my property a couple of years ago and used an 8 ft long 6 X 6 treated post that was really heavy and I drilled the holes for the threaded bolts as such just as what you have described.  I did all of this by myself and it turned out to be a real job trying to get everything level and also do the drilling and actually attaching the hardware needed and hanging the gate in place with just one person involved.  Of course, digging that dang hole 30 inches deep (with regular post-hole diggers) through some rocky-type ground was no piece of cake either.  The blisters on my hands could vouch for that fact!!!!  ps:  It takes a fairly large hole to set a 6 x 6 post with concrete included too !!!!  

Just be sure to think all of the details completely through before beginning the project and hopefully you will have some extra man-power help on this project.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 8, 2016)

I would use a steel post.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 8, 2016)

DatacomGuy said:


> I need to set a driveway gate. Perhaps this weekend.
> 
> I've never done one before.. My vision includes setting a 6x6.. 8-footer, 3 or 4 feet in ground on top of 6" or so of gravel with a belled hole at the bottom for concrete to grab and not work itself out over time.
> 
> ...



Even with a 6x6 you will get some sage overtime if you set post plumb.  Give the post a little lean away from gate. Then use the thru the post hooks at least 9". This will allow you to adjust the gate.  Set the post in concrete mix and pour water over.  Let the post set for at least 3 days before hinging gate.   If the gate post is not connected to a fence that runs the same direction as the gate when closed you may want to deadman the post.

A 6x6 post will bend over time, even if it doesn't lose plumb, with the weight of the gate especially if you add weight to it.
An 8 inch post would be better.


----------



## deadend (Dec 8, 2016)

8x8 or steel post would be much better than a 6x6.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

No advise on installing,  but I have one of those tubular farm gates on my property and I wish I had done this.  Even if it is painted, prime with two coats of Primer, and two coats of paint.  Do this before you install.  Gates rust like crazy.  Good luck


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 8, 2016)

Something else you need to consider.  If you are going to make a solid face on the farm gate with metal or fence pickets you will need to install the solenoid operated lock on the gate.  Wind pressure will destroy the travel arm.

They are expensive in comparison to the opener but your gate want survive without it.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 8, 2016)

Instead of a string level use a hose water level.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 8, 2016)

If you have trailers or campers or any friends with a dually, a 16 ft gate will be appreciated over the 12.

14 will suffice.  But 12 can get tight for daily use.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep! 16 ft is way to go. Been there and done that.


----------



## Elkbane (Dec 9, 2016)

Google "Keying a fence post".

Here's the basic concept:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-juMYulXHI

You can fill bottom with concrete if you want to, but the purpose of a bell shaped bottom is to keep the post from lifting UP - it doesn't add any meaningful lateral support.

Get one of those corner levels and rubber band it to the post while you are backfilling - make sure it stays level while you tamp the soil.

Put a level on your drill bit while you are drilling the gate post hinge bolt holes.
Elkbane


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 10, 2016)

to OP....6x6 PT post is what i used...8 ft with 2ft in concrete, trimmed to 5ft above ground.....
did not use gravel...Just set post 2ft in ground and pour 1/2
bag concrete in , add water, use long (6ft) rebar rod to mix ...add other
1/2 bag, and more water and repeat with rebar...
Make sure u use level to get post plumb as you mix...Let set 24hrs+
6yrs on my gate and still strong...


----------



## DatacomGuy (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks all. Y'all are great.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Dec 24, 2016)

*Opening Width*

If someone already told you this , sorry , but you must set post according to what type hinges you use.  Seen lots of post set to gate length, you must add at least 6 inches to your post width, 12 inches would not hurt if you are not trying to keep a pet inside.


----------

